# ems memory: add ?



## muddy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

how can i add ems memory so i can run a dos game ? ie, free-up ems memory, 0 is available when i try to run it; config.sys ? thanks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

In Config.sys you need to add the following two lines:
DEVICE=C:\DOS\HIMEM.SYS
DEVICE=C:\DOS\EMM386.EXE

Then run MEMMAKER to optimise the memory and free up memory.


----------

